

Show HN: Approcity - Hackers helping hackers get users - askhader
http://www.approcity.com
If you're like me, your number 1 problem is: How do I get users?<p>Approcity is a totally free link exchange network for web app developers. Feature a customizable (and non-blocking) bar on your website / blog / girlfriends site. When anyone clicks an app that is featured on your bar you will be rewarded with karma. Karma gets your app(s) featured on other people's bars.  Its reciprocity for web apps! I've also included some safeguards to prevent the overly-clever from unfairly racking up their own scores.
======
askhader
If you're like me, your number 1 problem is: How do I get users?

Approcity is a totally free link exchange network for web app developers.
Feature a customizable (and non-blocking) bar on your website / blog /
girlfriends site. When anyone clicks an app that is featured on your bar you
will be rewarded with karma. Karma gets your app(s) featured on other people
bars. Its reciprocity for web apps! I've also included some safeguards to
prevent the overly-clever from racking up their own scores unfairly.

~~~
hobonumber1
Nice idea!

------
zabeth24
I'm using it on my site <http://cAPPtion.tv> at the top. I like the fact that
it doesn't look like an ad bar - it looks like a legit "Here are the apps I'm
featuring" bar.

edit: I work with the Approcity main dev.

